# Squats in Vienna or surrounding area?



## anders (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, wondering if anyone knows about squats in Vienna or anywhere nearby. Croatia? Greece? Any info would be helpful.

Thanks,
Anders


----------



## wizehop (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck in Vienna man, the government runs most of the housing there so the chances of finding a squat seem low. You can however get booze/ drunk in a public park, pass out and spend the night no problems... Greece and Croatia on the other hand should be alright..sorry I don't have anything useful


----------

